# Ryanair €10 flight including taxes and charges



## getoffthepot (5 Nov 2007)

From €10 'Fares include taxes, fees & charges'

Currently there are flights for sale on Ryanair with the above caption for Seville among other places. 

Does anyone know how to get this fare as I have never seen a fare on Ryanair like this?

Is there a special link ?


----------



## shesells (5 Nov 2007)

Ryanair have previously done 1c flights including all fees, taxes and charges so don't worry, they are out there. There's usually a link on the home page to show where these flights are available to and from.


----------



## Pee (5 Nov 2007)

From their homepage.......
Fares include taxes, fees & charges
Booking Period:Fri 02nd Nov 07 - Mon 05th Nov 07Travel Period:Sat 17th Nov 07 - Wed 12th Mar 08Applicable Days:Mon - Thurs & Sat (subject to availability)Flight must be purchased:14 Days in advanceBlackout Period:18th Dec '07 - 08th Jan '08 all routes
08th Feb '07 - 18th Feb '08 to/from UK
15th Feb '07 - 25th Feb '08 to/from IrelandNotes on this fare:All Holidays, School Breaks and Major Sporting Events are excluded from this offer

Also you can try... On the Ryanair homepage - instead of using the select a flight section use the "Find Lowest Fares" button along the top of the page. Enter the dates within which you can travel and you'll get a list of the prices on all the dates available.


----------



## getoffthepot (6 Nov 2007)

Did all that before I posted and still no sign of the elusive €10 fare !

If its no longer available on a route they should have to take it down or amend it.

Is it available on any route as I'd like to see it to believe it !


----------



## beetlebum (6 Nov 2007)

getoffthepot said:


> Did all that before I posted and still no sign of the elusive €10 fare !
> 
> If its no longer available on a route they should have to take it down or amend it.
> 
> Is it available on any route as I'd like to see it to believe it !


 
use skyscanner.net and you can probably see what days it is there, if it is there!!


----------



## Maggie B (6 Nov 2007)

getoffthepot said:


> Did all that before I posted and still no sign of the elusive €10 fare !
> 
> If its no longer available on a route they should have to take it down or amend it.
> 
> Is it available on any route as I'd like to see it to believe it !


 
I read on another web site people got it from Liverpool to Fuerteventura a few weeks ago.
I got the 1c from Shannon including all taxes to UK


----------



## budapest (6 Nov 2007)

Dublin to Budapest from November 21st - 28th is €20 return including taxes.  You could do worse than spend a week here and stay in the newly-renovated Hotel Oktogon for €15/night for a (small) double room, five mins walk from Liszt Tér/Andrássy, etc:

[broken link removed]


----------



## cappamj (6 Nov 2007)

if you want a trip to canaries you can go from Liverpool to Fuerteventura Dec 4th for 1p which works out at £10 and come back on 20th for €21 including taxes,


----------



## Louloo (7 Nov 2007)

Just booked 27 to 29 November, 1c each way, grand total 32Euro

Louloo


----------



## Protocol (7 Nov 2007)

Bear in mind *there are no taxes on flying out of Ireland*.

Also, the other charges are mostly Ryanair's fare in disguise.

So they can easily manipulate the "charges" up and down.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Nov 2007)

pure luck if you hit one with 1c and 9.99 taxes etc. got one for budapest last week but in the end couldn't go. So MOL wins the tenner. good luck to him. lost more on paddypower in the past week. (tonight was good though ) while there are no taxes out of ireland the charges are just over €22 between everything. notice the return charges from some french airports (Nice) are much higher than others. Rome in may for under €200 return  for two all charges included. where else would you get it?


----------



## getoffthepot (11 Nov 2007)

Even if you get one they will still charge you €6 on a €20 flight for the 
credit card  i.e. 30% charge for using the credit card !


----------



## sam h (11 Nov 2007)

Got a flight to Italy for 5 of us....all in €180.  Was having a quiet moan about the extras (bag, check-in, CC charge) and then remembered paying £250 for a flight to UK about 20years ago, for just 1 person!  I know we all love to have a moan about MOL, but I'll raise a glass of Procecco when I get there.


----------



## RMCF (12 Nov 2007)

We recently booked flights to Madrid for 5 of us, with 1c each way.

This came to a grand total of €20 each. Great.

Then paid by credit card. Another €5 each !! Can't believe how Ryanair can justify charging €30 for a single credit card transaction.

And you have to select 0 bags and online checkin so as to not incur any futher costs. We only indeed to take hand luggage so ok there.

But if you select 1 bag then you have to go thru airport checkin and the charge for this privilege is €16. Again a scam.

I appreciate that the flights are still great value but I just wish that these low cost airlines would make the prices more transparent. I wish they would include all the costs up front and stop adding them on afterwards.


----------



## getoffthepot (12 Nov 2007)

Ryanair also make it difficult for you not to pay the extra charges for travel insurance, check-in bags etc.
The site defaults to paying for these items and you have to deselect so as not to pay.
Plenty of people have paid without intending to.
Another scam.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Nov 2007)

sam h said:


> Got a flight to Italy for 5 of us....all in €180. Was having a quiet moan about the extras (bag, check-in, CC charge) and then remembered paying £250 for a flight to UK about 20years ago, for just 1 person! I know we all love to have a moan about MOL, but I'll raise a glass of Procecco when I get there.


 
you certainly scored a goal there. Hat trick in fact. Excluding the actual tickets the (normal) extra charges ex Dublin are around €22 per person and ex Rome around €23 per person a total of €45 per person. add the €6 cc charge and allowing for no check in bags and online checkin and you are still looking at €51 per person on top of the flights. Nice one.


----------

